# A fun Ride



## RedGinger (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is tonight's adventure.  I was a little nervous, before I remembered this awesome feeling!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 24, 2011)

Second video


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool vids Laur...Although the audio is iffy turned into the wind, it's a cool vantage point....The bike is loosely based on an 83 Yamaha 750,...I put it together out of various brands/parts while I was laid up with a busted collarbone. It sounds sweet and runs vr. well...Can't really tell too much of it's true sound on the vids,....Japanese engine+ Harley exhaust= nice sound and great power.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 24, 2011)

Third video.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 24, 2011)

Here she is...


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 24, 2011)

I know you have to use the clutch with your hands, which sounds a little confusing.  I'll just ride along on the back, with a helmet!

 Oh!  The second video features some out houses[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 24, 2011)

> Third video.


 
 []


----------



## LC (Aug 24, 2011)

Interesting bike Joe , watching that ride makes me long to maybe have another bike again , sure miss it .


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 24, 2011)

Very interesting looking bike, Joe. I had a whole range when I was a student & then teaching. Got a bit wearisome lugging backpacks of students' books around though [] !
 Probably the nicest was a Royal Enfield 500 single. A real British thumper ! Reminds me of the old song "A ton up wif ma bird up on ma bike!"


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's a shot of me about to set off on a round the country trip. Peter Fonda - eat your heart out [] ! I won't even mention what year this was, but I was  LOT younger then [:-].


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 24, 2011)

And one of Heather perched on the back Think we were still courting then !


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 24, 2011)

do a canyon jump and film it...please


----------



## coreya (Aug 24, 2011)

Great shots, would love to ride again but the wife says increase life insurance to two mill and go for it (can't do it because of health so she means H**L NO) Here I am in the younger days.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  coreya
> 
> Great shots, would love to ride again but the wife says increase life insurance to two mill and go for it (can't do it because of health so she means H**L NO) Here I am in the younger days.


 
 It's one of the guys from C.H.I.P.S!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: SAbottles
> 
> And one of Heather perched on the back Think we were still courting then !


 

 Love this shot Dale...very cool,...Has that 'sepia toned" retro look to it (which it is) [] LoL,...Thanks for sharing. BTW Enfields are way cool, I heard they still build them true to vintage, over in India....with the old Enfield tooling?

 Here's a pic of the new "G-5" based on the 1955 "Bullet"...


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 24, 2011)

I must admit I felt a little nervous riding on the back with you guys,lol.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 24, 2011)

I might as well join in. Here's me on my '58 Sportster on the day I bought it about 7 years ago. I haven't ridden it in quite sometime. I really should sell it. []  ~Mike


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 24, 2011)

I rode a street bike for the first time in 24 years on Saturday 50 miles.  First 10 minutes were a little nerve racking then it was "just like riding a bike again."  Recently acquired a 1972 Yamaha XS650, all original and less than 5K miles on it.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 24, 2011)

Tom,...your new (old) bike is pretty cool,...We should really take a ride before the chilly weather comes to stay! Next time I stop over I'll take some pics of it and post them...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Rockhounder55
> 
> I might as well join in. Here's me on my '58 Sportster on the day I bought it about 7 years ago. I haven't ridden it in quite sometime. I really should sell it. [] ~Mike


 

 Cool bike Mike...I'd imagine it should be worth a few $$$?


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 24, 2011)

No, Joe. The Sportsters don't command the bucks that the big bikes like the Panheads do. [] But it's a fun bike to putt around town with. And you have to kick start it. It doesn't get any better than that. [] ~Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 24, 2011)

Too bad Mike,...I'm sure someone would probably enjoy it...My current boss used to have a fully restored 58 panhead,...He'd let me ride it now and then... He used to get a kick out of having me show people the right way to kick start it...Here's a cool retro original 57 sportster...I love the look, Maybe you could put yours back to the retro stock look and regain some interest in riding her...?


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 24, 2011)

The intent when I first bought it Joe, was to put it back to original. But after looking at pics of them, I thought they were a little goofy looking. I kind of liked my semi-stock look. Here's what it looks like now. []  ~Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 24, 2011)

It looks good Mike,...vr. clean. Is that a plymouth valiant behind it? Anything like that around here is long rusted away...[]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 24, 2011)

It's a Dodge Dart. 1962. The last year for the big Darts, and a very bad year for rust. [] It was a CA. car it's whole life until I brought it to Nevada 10 years ago. It'll turn 50 next month. [] Sorry if I hijacked this thread. []  ~Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 25, 2011)

Naw...No hijacking Mike...after all I asked. I had a real clean 71 dart from SC back in the 80's...290,000 miles on it when it just finally wore out. My brother used to wrench at the dealership where I traded it...He said people would come in, put a deposit down on it, because the body was so clean, then they'd drive it and ask for their money back,...Lol.[]


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey, Gunther, I ain't Evil Knievel ! Wouldn't try to jump that bike over anything ! It was mighty heavy; I tore some shoulder muscles lifting it up once after it fell over [] !


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 25, 2011)

Joe, this is probably my favourite shot of the Enfield. Sorry it's a bit pixilated but I took it from the old school magazine where I was teaching at the time. Why was  I at the school on my motorbike in a bathing costume ? (Don't ask [])


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, Joe, they do still make them in India. One of my fellow teachers had one, but it had a dreadfully "put put" sounding exhaust. I like the idea of your Yamaha hybrid with a Harley exhaust [] ! Should have a great sound.
 I sold my Enfield shortly after I moved down to near the school, and sadly the person who bought it "chopperized" it [].


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 25, 2011)

After going through a barbed wire fence on a dirt bike back in the day I never road a two wheeled devil machine again[8D]


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 25, 2011)

Ouch ! [] [:'(] [] 

 I was lucky - worst I had on a bike was a bulldog running out straight in front of me. Bike went straight up in air, I went backwards & landed with a thump and bulldog ran off, apparently fine [:'(].  Mind you, this was on a Honda 150. If it had been the Enfield -- would have been a different matter !


----------



## coreya (Aug 25, 2011)

Very nice sportster Mike [][]!!!!


----------



## epackage (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice scoot's guys, here's my baby....98 Heritage Springer..Jim


----------



## epackage (Aug 25, 2011)

another shot....


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 25, 2011)

OK Jim, you got us beat ![]  That's a beauty.


----------



## towhead (Aug 25, 2011)

Great vids and pics!  Here's my bike:  -Julie []


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 25, 2011)

I bet you get a good mileage on that, Julie [][].


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  SAbottles
> 
> Joe, this is probably my favourite shot of the Enfield. Sorry it's a bit pixilated but I took it from the old school magazine where I was teaching at the time. Why wasÂ  I at the school on my motorbike in a bathing costume ? (Don't askÂ [])


 They are some narley shorts you got there[8D]


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeh, well, Rick ~ this was back in the days when "gnarly" was probably a very current term ![&o][&o]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL Julie.  The only problem, for us passengers, is when there is no "thing" on the back to rest your back against.  I don't know what one is called, a "backrest" maybe?  lol  It would be nice to have one, as your back gets sore after awhile with nothing to lean on.  Cool bikes, everyone.


----------



## towhead (Aug 25, 2011)

Yup SA, Real good mileage, and it doesn't hurt too bad when I fall off.

 Laur, I think that might be called a sissy bar...?  -Julie


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 25, 2011)

Good work, Julie. I looked it up and you're correct.


----------



## epackage (Aug 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  SAbottles
> 
> OK Jim, you got us beat ![]Â  That's a beauty.


 Thanx Dale but I like all the bikes I see previous to mine as well, it's all about the riding for me and not what I'm on...


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 25, 2011)

You're absolutely right there, Jim.  By the way, have either you or Joe ever read "Zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance"  ~ by Robert Pirzig (or Porzig - not sure) ? Amazing book.


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 25, 2011)

Dale,

 I read that book when I was about 15 or 16.  I think it is by Robert Pirsig and I still have it.  He had some great quotes in that book.

 I remember one of his quotes was about how the truth comes knocking on your door and you say go away I too busy looking for the truth.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes Dale,...read it too, It was a great read...Back in the 70's I had a 450 Husqvarna "wr" (wide ratio), and a couple of other maintainence intensive euro bikes...Had to be a mechanic just to start the damn things....Bultacos and Ossas,...same way,...scary fast when they did run. Also had an "Iron Curtain" CZ 380. (Checkoslovakian bike)...It was pretty durable.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought I had heard of that book, but I think they were parodying it in this movie (one of my favorites).  Parental warning for some minor adult language.


----------



## Jim (Aug 26, 2011)

Cool videos, Laur and Joe, and great bikes. I never had a street bike, but had a few dirt and street/trail bikes when I was younger. The street I grew up on is technically a borough street, but is a dead end, only half paved and pretty much a private road (only two houses), so I got some "street" riding in. Technically illegal, but nobody ever said anything.

 Remembering how much fun it is to ride makes me want to get another bike some day.  ~Jim


----------

